# eigene Taglib, Attribut kann auf einaml keine Expressions



## grischan (21. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

folgendes Szenario:
Ich habe mir eine eigene Taglib erstellt, um firmeninterne Objekte besser an die JSPs anzubinden (JSF etc. funktionierte nicht richtig).

Laut der Doku muss man bei einem Attribut <rtexprvalue> auf true setzen damit es dynamische Werte annhemen kann.

Das Tag:

```
<tag>
		<name>IncludeContractInformation</name>
		<tag-class>*****************IncludeContractInformationJSP</tag-class>
		<body-content>JSP</body-content>
		<description>
		Fügt eine JSP in die Seite ein, welche die Attribute der gewählten Sparte anzeigen kann.
		</description>
		<attribute>
			<name>vsnr</name>
			<required>true</required>
			<description>
			Anhand dieser VSNR wird die Sparte ermittelt.
			</description>
		</attribute>
		<attribute>
			<name>mappingFile</name>
			<required>true</required>
			<rtexprvalue>true</rtexprvalue>
			<description>
			Pfad zu der Datei, welche die Zuordnungen von einer Sparte zur passenden JSP enthält.
			</description>
		</attribute>
	</tag>
```

Dieses Tag wird dann in der Jsp aufgerufen:

```
<%@ taglib uri="../../WEB-INF/********.tld" prefix="tlt"%>

<h2>
	Vertragsspezifische Daten
</h2>
<tlt:IncludeContractInformation 
	mappingFile="properties/jspSelection.xml" vsnr="<%= client.vsnr %>" />
```

Übergebe ich vsnr einen festen Wert, funktioniert alles wie gewühnscht. Nutze ich allerdings diese Expression (die an sich korrekt funktioniert) erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> According to TLD or attribute directive in tag file, attribute vsnr does not accept any expressions


Aber ich gebe doch explizit an, dass ich Expressions verwenden möchte.

Hat jemand einen Rat? Danke im voraus.


----------



## Guest (21. Aug 2007)

Ja, deinem vsnr Attribut fehlt das <rtexprvalue>true</rtexprvalue>


----------



## grischan (21. Aug 2007)

:shock: 

danke, hab ich das doch glatt an das falsche Attribut gesetzt  :?


----------

